# shrink wrap for lip balm?



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

small piece of tape works well.


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

If you think about someone having the tube in their purse for a long time, the tape may eventually cause problems and be messy. The shrink wrap conveys "quality product"


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

and right now, it means "pain in your butt".


----------



## LusciousHoney (Jan 8, 2008)

Shrink wraps a PAIN! I use them, but I have yet to figure out a good way to put them on. I find the hardest part is getting the shrink tube open to slide the balm in.
Petra


----------



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

Chef, You're right, but I'll work on it. If I come up with an easy way, I'll let everyone know.


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

if it is tape, i want credit for it


----------



## blueskybeesupply (Dec 11, 2007)

We have a new poly label for lip balm tubes we developed that has a safety perf'ed tab. The poly label wraps completely around the tube and the tab adheres to the cap--twist to break seal. No need for shrink bands.

These can be custom imprinted by the roll. You provide the artwork. Available immediately.

We will also provide this service for basic sized honey labels beginning 2/1/09.

PM for more info.


----------

